# Taylormade Pure Lite 3.0 Stand Bag



## KJT123 (Jun 13, 2013)

When i first purchased this bag about 3 months ago, I was amazed at how light it was. Apparently is weighs 4.9lbs, but honestly, when picking it up (with no clubs in obviously) it feels weightless. Onto the design, the bag looks great. I have the black/grey/orange version and it is very easy on the eye. There are many pockets, both big and small. At the bottom of the bag, there is a big rounded pocket ideal for balls and just above it is a smaller one perfect for tees. I think one of the best things about the design of the bag is that there is a cooler pocket on the left side, perfectly located for the quick reach of a water bottle (or any other beverage). Running down the right side of the bag is a big pocket for jumpers etc. I know it's not a lot, but the zip tabs and the rubber for the handle are high quality. 

Finally, this bag sells for about Â£100, but I saw an offer online at the sportshq.com selling it for Â£54.99. I knew this was a great price so I rushed down to my local American golf and they were more than happy enough to price match it for me, saving myself Â£50 from the American Golf price. I have not looked back ever since, and it is probably the one thing that I own golf-wise that I won't be looking to change in the near future.


----------

